# Thein top hat separator question



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I've seen youtube videos of people testing their top hats without hooking them up to a bag/filter. I couldn't see any dust leaving the impeller discharge. I've also seen them demo the separator and show that there isn't much dust in the bag but I can't find any information that shows how much is going into the wynn filter. I cleaned my wynn filter today and couldn't believe how much dust it had in it (I don't have the top hat connected yet)

Has anyone used the thein separator and discharged from the impeller to the atmosphere? In other words, if the separator works so well, do you need the filter and bag? I'm planning on putting my separator on the side of my house and It would be easier if I didnt have to put the bag and filter on it but I don't know how much dust it will generate over time.

Lastly, has anyone had good or bad experience with changing the orientation of the motor and impeller? Right now the motor is mounted horizontally and I want to mount it vertically. If it doesn't have some type of thrust bearings then it will fail prematurely.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are venting to the outdoors, then no filter is needed. I just hope your neighbors don't mind. Realize that you would be venting "conditioned" air, whether that be heated in the winter or "air conditioned" in the summer and sucking in "un-conditioned" air to replace it..


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I've seen multiple variations with the motor mounted vertically, so I think that's fine. If you're collector is outside, I don't see any reason why you couldn't vent into the air. You might end up with a dusty side of your house or ground around it, but that would be it, I'd imagine.

Rich


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I don't have an issue ac/heat. Just don't want to create a dust bowl to clean up. How much dust do you get in your filter?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't say how much dust gets into the filter as I have not built/installed a Thein Top Hat, YET!!!

You could always run it filter free & if dust becomes an issue, find a work around or install a filter.


----------



## sixstringjack (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's what i have been using for years. I made a MDF cover for the rim between the bags. cut two holes and put 2 pvc elbows projecting down, one input one output. Upper bag obviously removed. output vents directly outside via pvc and a drier vent .larger chips fall into the lower bag. fine dust goes outside. Never had a dust problem. Can't see any dust around the vent. No complaints from neighbors (I live in New Jersey suburbs).No need for Thein. System has worked great for years.


----------

